# Breakfast suggestions



## Sabine (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi cam anyone help with with whats good to eat for breakfast bored with eggs & toast lol


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 2, 2016)

How can you be bored with eggs?!  Fried, boiled, poached, scrambled, omelette,en cocotte, souffle...you can make them different every day.

Perhaps you could ring the changes with a nice bacon butty.  Alternatively, anything from the full English breakfast menu; bacon, sausage, tomato, mushroom, black pudding, kidney...or there's my favourite breko...porridge with a little bit of vanilla paste.


----------



## Owen (Nov 2, 2016)

Smoked salmon


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 3, 2016)

Im lucky I can tolerate porridge and have it nearly everyday.


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 3, 2016)

Breakfast today.... Chicken leg.... Finally got rid of that rotisserie chicken we got on Saturday


----------



## James 048 (Nov 7, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> How can you be bored with eggs?!  Fried, boiled, poached, scrambled, omelette,en cocotte, souffle...you can make them different every day.
> 
> Perhaps you could ring the changes with a nice bacon butty.  Alternatively, anything from the full English breakfast menu; bacon, sausage, tomato, mushroom, black pudding, kidney...or there's my favourite breko...porridge with a little bit of vanilla paste.


@Marsbartoastie 
Hi just wondering what way you do you omelette as I love them but from my T2 I put frying pan in cupboard as I also have to watch cholesterol, any advice would be appreciated .have a pleasant evening


----------



## Owen (Nov 7, 2016)

James 048 said:


> @Marsbartoastie
> Hi just wondering what way you do you omelette as I love them but from my T2 I put frying pan in cupboard as I also have to watch cholesterol, any advice would be appreciated .have a pleasant evening


 get the frying pan back out and some good quality olive oil


----------



## James 048 (Nov 7, 2016)

Owen said:


> get the frying pan back out and some good quality olive oil


Thanks Owen , have a good evening


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 7, 2016)

James 048 said:


> T2 I put frying pan in cupboard as I also have to watch cholesterol


Very little of our cholesterol levels are caused by dietary cholesterol.... Most of it is manufactured by the body.... Avoid Canola, Soybean, Corn, Sesame, Grapeseed, Peanut & Sunflower oils...

http://www.tasteaholics.com/keto-diet/what-are-good-fats-on-a-low-carb-diet/


----------



## James 048 (Nov 7, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Very little of our cholesterol levels are caused by dietary cholesterol.... Most of it is manufactured by the body.... Avoid Canola, Soybean, Corn, Sesame, Grapeseed, Peanut & Sunflower oils...
> 
> http://www.tasteaholics.com/keto-diet/what-are-good-fats-on-a-low-carb-diet/


Cheers Martin , nurse told me just to to finger prick every second morning ,lightly had good reason for this ,going to ask at next appointment can I test an hour after meals as I want to find out the best possible meals to put together that will give me lowest numbers ,just received my T2 first year with D this morning and see some food and fruit can be good for some that others avoid ,thanks for your time and advice


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 7, 2016)

James 048 said:


> @Marsbartoastie
> Hi just wondering what way you do you omelette as I love them but from my T2 I put frying pan in cupboard as I also have to watch cholesterol, any advice would be appreciated .have a pleasant evening


I read a lot about the different approaches people were taking to T2.  From the evidence I found it seemed that a low carb/full fat diet (LCFF)  seemed to be delivering best results.  It's difficult to get your head around, but it puts things like butter, olive oil and coconut oil firmly back on the menu.  I therefore make my omelettes 'old school' in a pan fried in butter or oil.  I've been on LCFF for over a year now and both my weight and my cholesterol have gone down.  I know this is counter intuitive, but that's my experience for what it's worth.  I'd get that frying pan back out if I were you


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi James.  With everything that has been drummed into us about fats, diets, cholesterol, etc, It's hard to change our ways.  There has been so much research in recent years into diets & it seems to be that carbs are the enemy.  I myself have adopted a LCHF (Low Carb, High Fat) diet.  I avoid (most of the time) potatoes, rice, pasta & bread & have found excellent substitutes.  I cook using real butter, coconut oil or olive oil.  I eat lots of omelettes (eggs do not raise bad cholesterol) & also make thin omelettes to use as wraps to take to work.  I have managed to lose a considerable amount of weight & lowered my cholesterol (still work in progress, but Trigs are excellent) & my blood sugar is now in non diabetic range.  We are all different & tolerate different foods, which is why testing is so important to keep this condition under control.  I find now that I can have the occasional treat without my sugars spiking much (mmmm....profiteroles!).  Good luck with everything & I'm sure with the help of all the lovely people on this forum, you will get to where you want to be.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 7, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I read a lot about the different approaches people were taking to T2.  From the evidence I found it seemed that a low carb/full fat diet (LCFF)  seemed to be delivering best results.  It's difficult to get your head around, but it puts things like butter, olive oil and coconut oil firmly back on the menu.  I therefore make my omelettes 'old school' in a pan fried in butter or oil.  I've been on LCFF for over a year now and both my weight and my cholesterol have gone down.  I know this is counter intuitive, but that's my experience for what it's worth.  I'd get that frying pan back out if I were you


You beat me to it, @Marsbartoastie!  Everyone's doing that to me tonight.


----------



## James 048 (Nov 7, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I read a lot about the different approaches people were taking to T2.  From the evidence I found it seemed that a low carb/full fat diet (LCFF)  seemed to be delivering best results.  It's difficult to get your head around, but it puts things like butter, olive oil and coconut oil firmly back on the menu.  I therefore make my omelettes 'old school' in a pan fried in butter or oil.  I've been on LCFF for over a year now and both my weight and my cholesterol have gone down.  I know this is counter intuitive, but that's my experience for what it's worth.  I'd get that frying pan back out if I were you


Thanks for your time and advice ,will treat myself tomorrow to tasty omelette. .


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 7, 2016)

Another thing I make is mini frittatas filled with veg & tuna or bacon.  I use a bun tin.  Perfect as a snack on the go.


----------



## New-journey (Nov 8, 2016)

I sometimes have soaked chia seeds in almond milk and then add a few blueberries, cinnamon and flaked almonds. It is very low carb and chia seed are full of goodness but texture takes a little getting used to!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 8, 2016)

New-journey said:


> I sometimes have soaked chia seeds in almond milk and then add a few blueberries, cinnamon and flaked almonds. It is very low carb and chia seed are full of goodness but texture takes a little getting used to!


If you're not keen on the texture (I'm not) after soaking you can give the mixture a creamy consistency by blitzing with a stick blender.  I make chocolate chia pudding by soaking the seeds in milk, adding some stevia, vanilla and cocoa and blitzing.  If you add some dried coconut when soaking and then some stevia and vanilla it makes a very pleasant coconut pudding.


----------



## New-journey (Nov 8, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> If you're not keen on the texture (I'm not) after soaking you can give the mixture a creamy consistency by blitzing with a stick blender.  I make chocolate chia pudding by soaking the seeds in milk, adding some stevia, vanilla and cocoa and blitzing.  If you add some dried coconut when soaking and then some stevia and vanilla it makes a very pleasant coconut pudding.


Delicious! I will try that tomorrow.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 8, 2016)

I actually believe that LCHF is a bit of a misnomer - nobody wants to eat anything absolutely swimming in grease!   Low-ISH carb (cos everyone's tolerance will vary, some will be able to manage more than others, quite innocuously) and MODERATE fat, is more like it, surely?

And if you think about it - since fat always slows down whatever carbs it's served with (eg butter on bread or the butter mixed with the flour in the choux pastry, Mark - not to mention the cream in the hole in the middle of the profiterole!) they 'drip' into the digestive system slower than if you eat the carbs 'neat' cos they hit like an express train in comparison - which is usually helpful to T2s especially.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 8, 2016)

trophywench said:


> I actually believe that LCHF is a bit of a misnomer - nobody wants to eat anything absolutely swimming in grease!   Low-ISH carb (cos everyone's tolerance will vary, some will be able to manage more than others, quite innocuously) and MODERATE fat, is more like it, surely?



I agree.  I don't consider my diet to be _high _in fat, but low carb full fat.   To me this simply means whole milk/yogurt rather than skimmed/semi-skimmed/diet and real butter rather than some blend of cheap oils and chemicals in a spread.  It means cooking with good quality cold pressed coconut oil and using olive oil in dressings.  It's just real food, well prepared and eaten in moderation.  It's the last part that's a challenge to a greedy guts like me...eating in moderation.


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 8, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> It's just real food, well prepared and eaten in moderation


That's the key & what I advocate..... I even trim excess fat from cuts of meat if it doesn't suit the meal.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 8, 2016)

I always trim fat of meat as I don't like it, unless it's pork crackling.


----------

